# GAME WARDEN CATCHES SOME AT T/C



## lou5036

WENT TO THE JETTYS THIS AFTER NOON TO TRY TO CATCH SOME BULLS,BUT THEY WERENT HUNGRY I GUESS.BUT THE KIDS CAUGHT SOME BIG SAND TROUT
WHICH KEEP THEM BUSY.WELL TO THE GAME WARDEN STORY NOW GOT BACK TO THE RAMP AT THE END OF THE DIKE RIGHT AT DARK LOAD UP THE BOAT & PULLED AROUND TO UNLOAD THE TACKLE & WATCHED A GAME WARDEN PULL UP & TURN HIS LIGHT OFF & WATCH THE BOATS COME IN.SO I SAT THERE FOR ALITTLE WHILE & THIS BIG OFFSHORE BOAT PULLS UP TO THE RAMP & HE GETS 
OUT OF TRUCK & CK THEM OUT.THEY PULL THERE BOAT OUT & HERE WE GO THE GAME WARDEN HAS ALL THERE FISH WHICH LOOKED LIKE SOME NICE SIZE 
RED SNAPPER.THERE WERE FIVE HISPANIC GUYS & THEY MOST HAVE HAD 30 OR 40 FISH.WELL I WAS GLAD TO SEE THE GAME WARDEN CATCH THOSE GUYS.IT 
****** ME OFF BECAUSE IM A HISPANIC AMERICAN & I KNOW DAM WELL THOSE 
GUYS WERE NOT FROM HERE & COULD CARE LESS ABOUT THE LAWS WE HAVE
HERE.I HOPE THEY GOT THER A$$ES HANDED TO THEM IN FINES BY THE GAME WARDEN.PEOPLE LIKE THAT MAKE THE REST OF US HISPANICS LOOK BAD & MAKE PEOPLE THINK THAT WERE ALL THAT WAY.


----------



## bwguardian

They prolly did get their ***** handed to them by the warden in tickets...but our justice system will let them slip through the cracks...should have taken their equipment.


----------



## KID5150

hang em high!


----------



## sabine lake hustler

IF theY ARE ILLegals, he can write all the ticket he wants. It doesn't amount to anything. I've seen it done on sabine lake. I seen a game warden write soem tickets to guys that didn't even know how to speak english. they just threw the tickets in the bush and laughed.


----------



## Danno93

Sad but true....I actually asked a Game Warden about this very subject, and he said that he will not even approach a hispanic looking fisherman because it's a waste of time. In his past experience they either spoke no English, had no license, or they didn't have proof of an address. They would just trash the ticket and there was no way to track them down. He said he will walk around a hispanic fisherman to check a white or black fisherman. Talk about "Racial Profiling"


----------



## Hooked Up

Kudos to TPWD! Chalk up another one for the GOOD guys







H/U


----------



## boom!

I'm telling you guys, this tan I am working on is a retirement plan. It WILL work!


----------



## lou5036

I NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT TAKING THERE EQUIPMENT THATS A GOOD IDEA. HAVE THE GAMEWARDEN SEIZE THERE BOAT & EQUIPMENT & THEY CAN GET IT BACK WHEN THEY PAY THERE FINES!


----------



## tngbmt

boat has registration numbers .. unless stolen. equipment used in the act of a crime can be confiscated for evidence. make them come to court to get it back.
wtg guys.


----------



## SSFIREMAN

If they took equipment then it would be great. It will take 2 or 3 years to get to the courts if it even gets there and then they would have gone out and stollen alot more kill. They should take all equipment and if convicted then it is auctioned off and money goes back to stocking and more game wardens. Steve


----------



## jmack

This makes me sick !!! What a slap in the face to the AMERICAN people.



Danno93 said:


> Sad but true....I actually asked a Game Warden about this very subject, and he said that he will not even approach a hispanic looking fisherman because it's a waste of time. In his past experience they either spoke no English, had no license, or they didn't have proof of an address. They would just trash the ticket and there was no way to track them down. He said he will walk around a hispanic fisherman to check a white or black fisherman. Talk about "Racial Profiling"


----------



## V-Bottom

*My exact thoughts. Detain them, call for backup, wait for a translator, explain the consequences, show of force, video camera, seize evidence and hold property if need be. Amen BUT!!! does it work that way now-a-days??*


----------



## lunkerbrad

i have seen a warden put folks in jail for no license and a stringer full of crappie .there lucky if they still have there assses


----------



## Troutter1

boomgoon said:


> I'm telling you guys, this tan I am working on is a retirement plan. It WILL work!


ROFLMAO thre goes my coffe al over my keyboard. thanks boomgoon lol


----------



## dbullard

throw them in jail and see how fast the speck english.


----------



## rtoler

*One better.......*

Chop their heads off and stick them on old cheap surf rods at the end of the Texas City Dike.......


----------



## poppadawg

That just sucks. I don not understand that type of behavour. If u can afford a bota u can afford food. Why do some people feel compelled to break the law like that. On the other hand I lost a life preserver out of a trailered boat. didnt relize it had blown out till the GW stopped me in Trinity. I would have been PO'd if he took my boat. It sounds great till they take my stuff


----------



## iridered2003

lou, did you see if the GW wrote them any tickets? 5 guysx4 statewater snapper=20 fish. its hard to find nice size statewater snapper out of galveston.you said it looked like 30 or 40 fish. if you seen the GW not doing his job, i think i would have tried to get his name or badge# or truck number and report him to his boss. i could care less what color these guys are or anyone else, its just not right to beat the hell out of the fish like that. i fish just about everyday and catch alot of redfish and let everyone go unless the lady says different. we will eat one out of 25 fish caught maybe. the rest are set free for another day. i hope the GW's did their job and some of these game laws need to be revamped. like a few others have already said, take the boat,poles and whatever they have with them all to the pokey and let the judge work it out. that would cut down on most of this kind of BS if not all. but we all know that will never happen. sad to say the least.


----------



## Hughoo222

Actually we (RFA Texas and TPW) had new laws put on the books in 2007 that allows TPW to prosecute to the extent of federal law here in Texas to avoid them getting a slap on the wrist in a federal court.


----------



## Quint

AT LEAST YOU KNOW HE IS OUT THERE CHECKING


----------



## fishinganimal

My take is if your not going to inforce our laws why do we have any. I think he should have called INS and had the bastards deported. They just don't want to deal with the paperwork and time consumed. Did he at least conviscate the fish and donate them?? This really ****** me off. You bet your *** if I pull up there with those my *** is goin down with no boat and equipment. ENFORCE the **** laws. I am goin to write a letter in on this one and everyone else should too.


----------



## lou5036

I watched the warden give them all tickets.I just hope the state does get there money
from those guys.


----------



## MsAddicted

Ok, I'm confused. "Big offshore boat" = money = not illegal 

So, how do you know they werent from around here and what does that mean? How did this thread jump to assuming they are illegal?

Sounds to me like an offshore fishing trip with a bunch of buddies that tried to keep too many snapper. Not the first boat to try that. Tickets all around should be the outcome just like with any other boat.


----------



## penubly

jmack said:


> This makes me sick !!! What a slap in the face to the AMERICAN people.


Dude, they are American .. Central American.


----------



## fishinganimal

Sounds to me you may be part of the problem too. Obey the laws or go to jail. I have never kept more than my limit. And if you are illegal and you have no ID to prove it just tickets is not good enough.


----------



## Guest

take it easy LOU,did you stay around to see what the G/W did to these guy's.they were probably from here,not many illegals have the money to do offshore fishing.anyway you should care about the people who carelessly lump a group of people because of the actions of 1or 2 ??? just my .02


----------



## Northsider

budana said:


> take it easy LOU,did you stay around to see what the G/W did to these guy's.they were probably from here,not many illegals have the money to do offshore fishing.anyway you should care about the people who carelessly lump a group of people because of the actions of 1or 2 ??? just my .02


 I couldn't have said it better myself. What was it about the guys that made you believe they're illegals? Did the guys break the law? yes! and should they get the book thrown at them? yes! Just because the guys are a little darker than most doesn't make them illegal. I get funny looks from folks from time to time is it because they probably think I'm illegal. It does make the rest of us US born Mexicans look bad I'll give you that one.


----------



## DPG

This racial-profiling **** by TPWD has to stop. sad3sm


----------



## fishinganimal

I just left the word IF out of my post. I'm sorry if I offended anybody. But If they are illegal they should be treated like they are. If not just follow through with the laws.


----------



## BluewaveC189

Obviously, there are two sides to every story and everyone needs to stop jumping the gun. If the Game Warden issued tickets, he was probably doing his job to the fullest extent possible (without profiling). Let our court system handle this matter and lets stop "Assuming." Be greatful that we have these professional men and women who are trained to do thier jobs. As far as profiling goes, again lets get over that hump. I truly believe that every angler who supports our sport is a professional who cares about our resources and will do the right thing and not allow themselves to be lowered to the standards of those who break our laws. I also realize our laws are not perfect but they are the best ones around the world. Lets support one and another and make a difference in the world we live in today.


----------



## lou5036

ONE MORE TIME.WAS THERE WATCHING THE GAMEWARDEN GIVE THEM THE TICKETS AND 
UNTLL THE GUYS LEFT.THE GAME WARDEN DID KEEP ALL THE FISH.AND WHAT MAKES ME THINK THE WERE NOT FROM HERE.IVE GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS GO FISHING IN YOUR COWBOY BOOTS!AND ANOTHER THING I DONT CARE IF YOU WHITE BLACK,GREEN OR YELLOW.FOLLOW OUR LAWS!ALSO DIDNT I SAY I WAS HISPANIC
AMERICAN!


----------



## sabine lake hustler

THE law sUCKS!!! I pAy $38 for texas license $90 for LA. They pay Nada! I have to keep LEGAL Size Fish and stIll get mY boat Search Like there is no Tommorow(i'm Vietnamese by the way). It Does Make me sicK that i don't get Special privelages!!!!!


----------



## BluewaveC189

Race has nothing to do with ignoring our laws. Actually, it is "ignorance." Again, Game Wardens are Professional Law Enforcement Officers trained to do a specialized job. They have certain boundaries which they have to operate under and they are well aware of them. Also, there is a reality that there are a lot of undocumented people in this country and they are ignorant to our laws. However, there is another agency who deals with those folks. In the meantime, if you have issues with undocumented people in this country taking advantage of our resources, you may want to contact "ICE." Certainly, they are the federal agency who deals with undocumented people.


----------



## 8seconds

lou5036 said:


> IVE GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS GO FISHING IN YOUR COWBOY BOOTS!


I wear Cowboy Boots (my Justin Steel Toed work boots) while fishing.

FYI I was Born in McAllen, TX at the old McAllen Memorial Hospital to a Vietnam Veteran Father born in Pharr, TX and a Mother Born in San Juan, TX with ancestors living in roughly the same place since this state was part of Spain. Either way you cut it, I am an American Citizen.


----------



## chuckd53e

My opinion is that if the Game Warden questions anyone and they cannot cough up any sort of identification or license then they Game Warden should be able to detain them until the Border Patrol or INS shows up...


----------



## Captain Dave

Good report . How many in the boat ? 

BTW... Bulls were there...


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

Name this Game Warden or Pm his name to me and I promise you he will approach Hispanic Fisherman.. Sounds to me that he is not doing his job wether it be a waste of time or not!!! Pm his name to me ok ..


Danno93 said:


> Sad but true....I actually asked a Game Warden about this very subject, and he said that he will not even approach a hispanic looking fisherman because it's a waste of time. In his past experience they either spoke no English, had no license, or they didn't have proof of an address. They would just trash the ticket and there was no way to track them down. He said he will walk around a hispanic fisherman to check a white or black fisherman. Talk about "Racial Profiling"


----------



## Northsider

8seconds said:


> I wear Cowboy Boots (my Justin Steel Toed work boots) while fishing.
> 
> FYI I was Born in McAllen, TX at the old McAllen Memorial Hospital to a Vietnam Veteran Father born in Pharr, TX and a Mother Born in San Juan, TX with ancestors living in roughly the same place since this state was part of Spain. Either way you cut it, I am an American Citizen.


I wear my steel toes cowboy boots while I fish also and my parents are from border towns on the Mexican side of the border down by the Valley and I also wear my cowboy hat. COWBOY UP! even when I fish.


----------



## Marshman

You know, that 1800 GAME THIEF number on the back of our license? It does work, my brother saw a bunch of illegals ( with illegal nets to boot ) working a spot that will remain nameless. The GW came in truck, wrote tickets, took the net, coolers AND the truck they used to haul the fish in. 

Everytime you see someone stealing OUR KIDS resources, use that number!

MM


----------



## jmack

I agree !! I had a warden pull up on us while we were wading and he checked our fish and wanted to see our fishing license and drivers license or some other form of ID. I explained they were in the boat and we could wade back and get them and he told us by law you are supposed to have your fishing license and another form of ID on your person while fishing and that he could write us a ticket if he wanted.



chuckd53e said:


> My opinion is that if the Game Warden questions anyone and they cannot cough up any sort of identification or license then they Game Warden should be able to detain them until the Border Patrol or INS shows up...


----------



## Northsider

sabine lake hustler said:


> THE law sUCKS!!! I pAy $38 for texas license $90 for LA. They pay Nada! I have to keep LEGAL Size Fish and stIll get mY boat Search Like there is no Tommorow(i'm Vietnamese by the way). It Does Make me sicK that i don't get Special privelages!!!!!


Maybe you don't get special treatment but neither do I. I've also seen 8 Vietnamese dudes in a boat that clearly wasn't meant to handle the weight down below the dam and they were throwing cast nets into schooling white bass and throwing them in 5 gallon buckets. They'll also crowd you if they see you catching fish and they're not ashamed to do it. You can be the only 2 boats on the water and they seen to think that being right next to you improves they're chances of catching fish for what ever reason. If you say something to them about it the first thing they say is "its a flee countly" and they have no respect for others sround them. They're big time potlickers if you ask me and they also tend to keep most anything they catch, even if its a undersized fish. I talked to the game warden on occasions and he told me that its almost a sure ticket when he stops a boat full of Asians. Not all of them show these characteristics but for the most part they do. All I have to say is stereotyping sucks big time and for no other reason than when people see you, they think you and I are the same way as the other knuckle heads that share our nationalities. Being here illegally is wrong and I agree they need to get their equipment confiscated and not returned until they pay the fines and at that time they need to investigate as to whether they're here legally and then they can round them up and haul em back where they came from. If you break the law you must pay, after all its the AMERICAN way.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS

In Michigan they impound the boat and the gear and if you get pissy the truck. Later you can get the truck from the impound lot after you pay a towing charge and the impound fee------Go ahead poach all you want!!!!!! 
For a death penelty state they really puss up on alot of issues


----------



## Fecster

BluewaveC189 said:


> Obviously, there are two sides to every story and everyone needs to stop jumping the gun. If the Game Warden issued tickets, he was probably doing his job to the fullest extent possible (without profiling). Let our court system handle this matter and lets stop "Assuming." Be greatful that we have these professional men and women who are trained to do thier jobs. As far as profiling goes, again lets get over that hump. I truly believe that every angler who supports our sport is a professional who cares about our resources and will do the right thing and not allow themselves to be lowered to the standards of those who break our laws. I also realize our laws are not perfect but they are the best ones around the world. Lets support one and another and make a difference in the world we live in today.


Cum-by-ya


----------



## mahiavk

dam them. who cares of their heritage i hope they go to federal prison, a couple of years ago my friend made a honest mistake and mismeasured a red snapper "he had a brain fart" and almost started crying because he was so embarresed, the warden did ticket him which he was very respectfull and admitted his mistake,but that is blatent disrepect.


----------



## Gilbert

I love the way this board thinks. :spineyes:


----------



## iridered2003

them redsnapper is like that good WEED them mexicans bring into the good old USA! we got to have it. man, the GW only found a few fish. there was 100's under the deck and in the gas tanks. thats the the price a good drug dealer oop's,sorry a fishdealer has to pay. with the tickets they got, thats nothing compared to what they will make with all the fish under the deck. come guys, nobody knows if they were legal or not. i think the GW did their job within the law and they can't do anymore. im more then sure if they were illegals the GW would have done what he had to do.


----------



## Tail-Gunner

Illegals get away with all kinds of things. speeding, dwi, etc. The law stops them and they have no i.d.,no address, no phone # ,no numbers period, no reference. They can't be checked out. If the law took em downtown every time they found someone without i.d., thats all they would be doing. Kinda screwed up. If it was a citizen, they would get hammered. Its not a race thing, it's a system thing.

tg


----------



## jmack

Well put.



Tail-Gunner said:


> Illegals get away with all kinds of things. speeding, dwi, etc. The law stops them and they have no i.d.,no address, no phone # ,no numbers period, no reference. They can't be checked out. If the law took em downtown every time they found someone without i.d., thats all they would be doing. Kinda screwed up. If it was a citizen, they would get hammered. Its not a race thing, it's a system thing.
> 
> tg


----------



## Lord of the Salmon

As I keep saying, the technique used in Alaska needs to be invoked. If you are caught poaching, you go to jail pending trial (assuming it is more than one violation...keeping an undersized ling cod gets you a fine). Also, if convicted you are never allowed to fish in their state again...


----------



## squidmotion

Danno93 said:


> Sad but true....I actually asked a Game Warden about this very subject, and he said that he will not even approach a hispanic looking fisherman because it's a waste of time. In his past experience they either spoke no English, had no license, or they didn't have proof of an address. They would just trash the ticket and there was no way to track them down. He said he will walk around a hispanic fisherman to check a white or black fisherman. Talk about "Racial Profiling"


nice.. ... why not lock them up and send them back to their country of origin?

i think i understand... why write them up, take them to jail, send them back across the border if it doesn't put money in the coffers? so much easier to mess with 'known citizens'.... let me guess, 'not my job'.....

i guess if i don't have an i.d., don't speak english, no known address, etc., then the rules don't apply to me, eh?

BS


----------



## Slayer-o-Ling

mahiavk said:


> dam them. who cares of their heritage i hope they go to federal prison, a couple of years ago my friend made a honest mistake and mismeasured a red snapper "he had a brain fart" and almost started crying because he was so embarresed, the warden did ticket him which he was very respectfull and admitted his mistake,but that is blatent disrepect.


No fed prison time for your "friend"? Why not? Was he white?


----------



## let's talk fishin

If your not going to inforce our laws why do we have them just my .02 cents


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

*Prolly sent home with no pumishment*

They probably just told the guys theye were doing something illegal, game warden called el migra they said "we have no room and gas priced ar too high" so the game warden let them go home with no pumishment. After all they didnt know they were doing anything wrong.


----------



## Jay d

*illegals*

If you are fed up with the 'illegal' issue, then raise the issue to your local city, county and state legislators!! Especially the Demcratic Legislators, Lampson, Green, and Lee. Folks like Bill White tell the police chief to ignore the laws of the land under some BS about getting the Hispanic population to feel free to talk to the police. We have a chance in this election to send a message that we are fed up with this ****. Throw out all the incumbents!!!

I dont like the idea of the 'sanctuary' city or church and if you dont, then scream a bit to the city council or mayors of your cities!! Dont vote for them and put letters to the editor in the paper against the policy!! Get off our collective fishing butts and do something about it!!

Just for the record, I am not in favor of the "if they look Hispanic I just ignore them" that is a pure BS copout!! I am also just as opposed to 'if they look Hispanic I am going to check them'!

I got a ticket not too long ago for not having enough life jackets on board. I just miscounted. One short. Everything else was checked, fish, registration, fire extinguisher, license, etc. That cost me $229 to some JP welfare fund in Chrystal Beach!! I dont know what the sharing ration is for TPWD citations!!


----------



## BATWING

exactly.. There is no money for the coffers when they then dont show up for court.


----------



## jimmy64

I agree it's all about the money !!!!


----------



## fishingmanreggie

Oh with out a doubt, they will pass up some to check others. I will never forget launching at the end of TX City Dike and getting checked. It was the weirdest thing I've ever experienced. My friend and I were launching my boat and a warden pulled up. All three launching lanes were full and the line was long. Boats came out and were put in before it was my turn to launch as there were probably 20 or so boats in the area. He did not get out and check any boats leaving or entering the water until it was my turn to launch. Once I was in the water, he got out of his truck and walked directly to my boat and asked to see my license, safety equip, and registration for my boat. Of course I had all of my stuff. My dad always says "never get a ticket over something you can control". But, this guy passed by boats that just exited the water and other boats entering the water as he headed straight for my boat. I expected to see him check other boats after. To my surprise, he did nothing but get back into his truck and left. This was one of the wildest things that I've ever experienced! However, my fishing buddy and I were the only fisherman entering or exiting the water that were Black. Hopefully, it was not the color thing that played a role in it. I'd rather think he picked a number in his head and then counted the boats and my boat was that number. Really didn't matter though, my mother and father always taught me to follow the law, always do the right thing, and most important always ask God for Favor.


----------



## KID5150

lou5036 said:


> WENT TO THE JETTYS THIS AFTER NOON TO TRY TO CATCH SOME BULLS,BUT THEY WERENT HUNGRY I GUESS.BUT THE KIDS CAUGHT SOME BIG SAND TROUT
> WHICH KEEP THEM BUSY.WELL TO THE GAME WARDEN STORY NOW GOT BACK TO THE RAMP AT THE END OF THE DIKE RIGHT AT DARK LOAD UP THE BOAT & PULLED AROUND TO UNLOAD THE TACKLE & WATCHED A GAME WARDEN PULL UP & TURN HIS LIGHT OFF & WATCH THE BOATS COME IN.SO I SAT THERE FOR ALITTLE WHILE & THIS BIG OFFSHORE BOAT PULLS UP TO THE RAMP & HE GETS
> OUT OF TRUCK & CK THEM OUT.THEY PULL THERE BOAT OUT & HERE WE GO THE GAME WARDEN HAS ALL THERE FISH WHICH LOOKED LIKE SOME NICE SIZE
> RED SNAPPER.THERE WERE FIVE HISPANIC GUYS & THEY MOST HAVE HAD 30 OR 40 FISH.WELL I WAS GLAD TO SEE THE GAME WARDEN CATCH THOSE GUYS.IT
> ****** ME OFF BECAUSE IM A HISPANIC AMERICAN & I KNOW DAM WELL THOSE
> GUYS WERE NOT FROM HERE & COULD CARE LESS ABOUT THE LAWS WE HAVE
> HERE.I HOPE THEY GOT THER A$$ES HANDED TO THEM IN FINES BY THE GAME WARDEN.PEOPLE LIKE THAT MAKE THE REST OF US HISPANICS LOOK BAD & MAKE PEOPLE THINK THAT WERE ALL THAT WAY.


Now, where is that darn rope?


----------



## Red Tuna

I still don't understand this story...

Everyone is going on and on about these supposed illegal aliens...who apparently had a big offshore boat? That doesn't add up to me.


----------



## TheSamarai

I get tired of launching at the dike. I must get checked half of the time I launch out of there. Nothing wrong with that, but I've realized I have never been checked when I launch out of galveston or san luis pass.


----------

